# Ebay help please



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

When I'm looking at other peoples descriptions of the stuff they are selling on ebay, some of them have it on different lines and different size fonts etc. When I do mine I can't work out how to do it. eg I've just put this on as a description...

_Bronica SQ-Ai Medium Format Camera, Standard 80mm 2.8 Lens, 50mm 3.5 Lens, 150mm 3.5 Lens, Waist Level Finder, Metered Prismfinder, Polaroid Back, Manual, Spare 6x6 Roll Film Back. Lovely camera, I just don't get the time to use it anymore._

But i would like it to be like...

_Bronica SQ-Ai Medium Format Camera
Standard 80mm 2.8 Lens
50mm 3.5 Lens, 150mm 3.5 Lens
Waist Level Finder
etc..._

Anyone know how I can do that?

Thanks 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

just press your enter o return key exactly the same as you would have then to start a new line.
to change font sizes highlight the text you want to change, there should be a drop down box with numbers in it then select the number........... to change the font againg highlight the text and then there is a drop down box witht the font names just select a name from that box.............you can always go back and cahnge anything your not happy with so have  play around with all the features, thats how i figure stuff out.

Hope this helps
Kay


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Kay,

I tried that but nothing happened, the cursor just stays on the first line. Also when I select the text no drop down boxes appear. I'm thinking maybe it's not so Mac compatible 

Just want it to look a bit more lovely 

Will get Dh to try it on the PC bit of his Mac later and see if it works.

Thanks again hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Lizzy 

Are you using the Quick Sell option? If you are I don't think it gives you the facility to do much more than basics. You need to do the advanced selling option ( I think that's what it is without looking!)

Not sure if that's any help! 

Rachel xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel ~ I was doing the advanced selling one, there was just no option to do anything 

All sorted now.......I think it's a Safari thing so I did it in Firefox instead 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Glad you managed to sort it out.......I was just going to say that I always type up my descriptions etc in word and then can play around with the format (font size, colour, typeface, justification etc) and then just cut & paste it all into ebay.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------

